# On T3 and T4 - suppressed TSH normal/low FT4 but high FT3 - what med to change



## suzpope (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi All

I had radioactive iodine a few years back and am now on T3 and T4. Latest resuts show that TSH is suppressed, FT4 is in the normal range but on low side and FT3 is high. Resuts below. I am only patient at my doctors surgery on T3 so they are not sure how to read my results. They have suggested only taking the T3 (20mcg) every other day. Does this sound right - I'm thinking maybe at the same time up my T4 from 75mcg to 100mcg as it is towards the low end? Any help suggestions would be welcomed. I feel fine and have no symptoms of hyper

TSH

0.01

(0.4 to 4)

suppressed

FT3

8.1

(3.5 to 7.8)

high - GP said it should be under 5.7?!

FT4

12.4

(9 to 25)

low end of normal


----------



## my3gr8girls (Mar 18, 2016)

I can't address your labs, but I'm wondering how you're feeling. Any symptoms of hypo or hyperthyroidism? It seems like taking the T3 every other day would be a huge cut in the dose, literally by half. Maybe they should just cut you back to 15 mcg per day. If you're feeling good then why change anything?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

How much T3 are you taking per day? And did you take it before you did your labs?


----------



## suzpope (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm feeling fine. I'm on 20mcg per day t3 and they are the only dose available hence why he said take every other day. I did not take my thyroid meds the day I had my blood test.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your goal for free t3 should be around 6.7ish, with that range. Taking t3 will suppress BOTH TSH and Free t4, so those numbers become less important. I would back off the t3 a little -- you should be able to split the pill in half, yes?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

joplin is correct, taking T3 will naturally surpress your FT4 and TSH. But your FT3 is high, esp. if you didn't take your meds at all the day of labs.


----------



## suzpope (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone - so I don't need to take a bit more t4 to get it mid range?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. In what country do you live? I'm curious why you can't get a different dose of your T3 med. In the U.S., we have lots of options for T3 doses.

I would say you need a decrease in your T3 drug and an increase in your T4 drug.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

suzpope said:


> Thanks everyone - so I don't need to take a bit more t4 to get it mid range?


I think your primary concern is to get that free t3 down. After its at an acceptable place, then you can fiddle with the free t4, but don't expect it to come up if you continue to take such a large dose of t3.


----------



## suzpope (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm in the UK and most people are only treated with T4 - I am the only patient at my doctors surgery on T3 - crazy isn't it-must be a lot of people out there in UK feeling rubbish!! So GP says only 1 dose available which is the 20mcg - I might investigate.
Thanks guys much appreciated!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My opinion - if you are taking levothyroxine your body will naturally convert to FT-3 hormone. Because you are currently at high range FT-3 and low range FT-4 your mix of med's is all wrong.

Why not concentrate on getting your FT-4 into 1/2-3/4 of range and then supplement T3 if you do not fall into the same range on your FT-3 levels.

For me - that takes 125mcg of T4 hormone and 12.5mcg of T3 hormone.

20mcg of T3 hormone is quite a high dose when taking levothyroxine in my opinion.

T3 hormone pills can be split - with knife or pill splitter - I split them everyday and take 6 hours apart.


----------

